# Last miniute Pumpkin King Prop



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

The arms started out as random lengths of PVC I found in the garage. There was a mix of white and also some grey electrical conduit leftovers from fence building. The joints were created with split loom left over from the racecar wiring project I did this summer:










They were then wrapped in blue tape and twine I commandeered from the kitchen:










Then coated in paper towels soaked in liquid latex:









The hands started out as another wire coat hanger (one each) and stuffed into some spare foam packing I had lying around:










wrapped in masking tape:










and then wrapped in paper towels like the arms, and painted with base layer black and drybushed with kitchen wall paint like the torso, I also took some freaky fabric, coated with liquid latex, painted black latex and then drybrushed with several bright shades of orange acrylic paint.










The arms and hands got a coating of Honey stain, the "guts" I left because I wanted them to be bright like pumpkin guts usually are. Infact, I actually coated them with high gloss clear coat to try and get as much sheen on them as possible. The rest of it (head, arms, torso) were coated with Krylon Flex Seal rubber coating. I have switched to using this for all outdoor props because it cheaper than the other brand, goes on without all the stringy whisps left from spraying and can go over other clear finishes for double protection. Once it was done, assembled all the parts, added some cheap orange led lights I had sitting around and got him up on the front porch!










I added the other freaky fabric after the wife said it looked "naked" and imcomplete just floating there. So the long fabric helped tie it in to the rest of the scene.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

He is lovely. I think with the long limbs and tendrils, it looks like a hybrid of a spider and a scarecrow. In any case, REALLY creepy and pretty freaking awesome for a last minute build!!


----------



## Rosebury (Nov 9, 2020)

This is great motivation for some of my winter builds! Awesome job


----------

